# Who knows this music ? from spain ?



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all members

I am tired hard .....Can you help me to find the name of the music.... please?
this music from al-jazeera sport channel when they show la-liga weekly goals.

First music Li-Liga--Spain :wall:

the second music


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,

i would like to help you, but i don´t know much about this music genre, sorry


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you 
i will keep searching


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

got me stumped too- cool tune though


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Have you tried using shazam?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

i will try now but the problem i don't have the music name.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

If you've got an iPhone you can download the Shazam app and then just hold the phone next to a speaker and it will tell you what the track is.

http://www.shazam.com/

I don't know if it works outside the UK though.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

You mean by this way http://www.shazam.com/music/web/pages/2580.html
its works in UK only  .


----------

